# Video Games



## Jimbo205

Anyone have a favorite video game that goes somewhat along the lines of this hobby? 

I discovered Harvest Moon with my 4 kids very late in the video game world, but it is very addicting and cool to watch the kids play. 

I myself played a couple of times and got hooked. And then I realized how many gazillion hours it had taken me to go up one or two levels. Now I ask the boys how they are doing and what level they are on. Of course the boy that is has an instinctive touch and way with animals of all kinds is the only one that could get the cows to breed in the game! 

Once I tried to find a planted aquarium screensaver but could never find one I liked. 

So what is your favorite video game or screensaver? opcorn: :laser:


----------



## JanS

Well, my favorite screen-saver is our very own APC version.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/announcements/7117-a-screen-saver-for-you.html

I also like to use the "my picture show" that's a standard XP option.

As for games, I don't have much spare time for them, but I do occasionally play the hand held Tetris (sp), and Free Cell on the computer. Oh boy, huh?


----------



## Chris S

Fish Tycoon. Awesome game . I played it alot and never got bored of it. I only tried the free demo version but i enjoyed it thouroughly.


----------



## Jimbo205

Fish Tycoon sounds neat! 
Any games or screen savers / interactive with plants? (I expect a no - but had to ask.) 
That would probably have to be a custom made created game by a Graduate Student in the Natural Sciences with friends into software, right?


----------



## xcooperx

starcraft! hmm not too much related to our hobby but one of the best game i played


----------



## Burks

I'm trying that Fish Tycoon out but can't figure out how to ID my fish. They are "13" but it says "not old enough to ID". Grrrr.....

Anyways my three favorite games are Battlefield 2, Final Fantasy 7, and The Blue Marlin (NES baby!)


----------



## T-Bone

Always been a big fan of the final fantasy series. my favorites are 

#1/ FF9 
#2/ FF7 
#3/ US versian FF3 'AKA' japans FF6


----------



## scitz

You can go diving for pearls and fight slaughterfish in both The Elder Scrolls: Morrowind and The Elder Scrolls:Oblivion rpgs. 2 of the finest western style rpg's I have played. (think Dungeons and Dragons, not purple spikey hair and gigantic swords and tedious cutscenes  Oh, and so far, no crappy CG movies  ) 

There was a small Windows 3.1 era game that involved running your own fish breeding/import/export company. It was similar to the 'drug wars' games, commonly found being played by kids bored in math class on TI-8x series graphing calculators  Basically you paid rent for a facility, paid employees, then bought low and sold high. You could also hire breeding experts, which unlocked the ability to breed your own fish. I have no idea what this game was called.

I also have tried several versions of interactive aquarium screensavers and the like.

Computer fish shouldn't need fed, they should gain XP which I can allot in new skill sets, and deadly spells


----------



## Jimbo205

Scitz, sounds great! (What's a CG movie?) Have you ever tried Victory At Hebron? Redemption?



> I also have tried several versions of interactive aquarium screensavers and the like.


 Which of these is your favorite?

How is work? Are the people treating the Bettas better? DataGuru has a great website about them. Tell Morbita I said hello.


----------



## Burks

T-Bone said:


> Always been a big fan of the final fantasy series. my favorites are
> 
> #1/ FF9
> #2/ FF7
> #3/ US versian FF3 'AKA' japans FF6


FF3/FF6 (call it what you will) is a fantastic game. It also has a fantastically high price tag for the SNES version, along with FF2. Luckily I picked up the complete box, instructions, game, etc for $10 at a flea market. That makes two full copies now 

Didn't care for FF9. One of the worst IMO, right down there with FF11. Seriously, who wants to pay $50 for the game, $15-$20 a month to play it, plus the money to upgrade your computer?


----------



## scitz

Jimbo, I left Petco nearly a year ago, and I assume people are still abusing bettas. CG movies = Computer Generated.

Of the interactive screensavers I have tried, I didn't stick with any of them. If I wanted Nemo swimming around a bleached coral background, or neon tetras floating in a tank full of clown puke gravel and bubbly shipwrecks, I'd go look at the display tanks at my nearest superchain petstore. 


And by Redemption, are you talking Vampire The Mascerade: Redemption, where you play as a middle ages Templar Knight who gets turned into a vampire in Prague? Very sweet game if so. It's 'follow-up' Vampire The Mascerade: Bloodlines, which is based on the excellent Half Life 2 game engine is phenominal. Yes, its a little buggy, and has somewhat steep system requirements, but a finer vampire game you will not find. I am totally loving the immersion of these new first person perspective rpg games. Don't get me wrong, the good old days of D&D titles released by SSRI back in the early 90's, and then bioware in the late 90's are D&D at its best.


----------



## Sudi

I love strategy based games like Warcraft III or Age of Empires.
When I'm mad, I play Quake III Arena.

Matt


----------



## Dewmazz

Burks said:


> FF3/FF6 (call it what you will) is a fantastic game.


I concur! I have fond memories of wacthing my brother play for hours, and aspiring to the day I would finnally be able to play them myself. I consider myself a "hardcore casual gamer," that is, I love videogames but have sense enough to play them rationally. Over the years I've owned 4 kinds of gameboys, a NES, a SNES, a Gamecube, an N64, a Playstation, a PS2, an Xbox, and an Xbox 360. Oh, and don't forget the Sega Genesis. Some of my favorite games would have to be Super Mario All-Stars, the Sim (insert whatever here) series, FF2 & 3, Halo & Halo 2, Super Mario 64, Super Street Fighter II, Super Mario World, Mario Paint, and Call of Duty 2, along with _countless_ computer game titles such as both Half Life titles, C&C Tiberian Sun/Generals, and the first two RC Tycoon titles. I'm sure I'm forgetting some other ones too, but these stick out in my mind.

Sorry, I haven't played many games relating to the aquarium hobby, unless you would accept the XBLA Title Feeding Frenzy.


----------



## Burks

The older systems are my favorite. Stuff like NES and SNES was "cutting edge" while I was growing up. Not to say that Atari and systems like that didn't peak my interest. Neo-Geo *drools*. Just wish the games weren't so darn expensive! $60+ for a game that is 10+ years old.


----------



## Sherri W

I am absolutely addicted to Civilization IV.


----------



## Jimbo205

Victory at Hebron by Cactus Games. Computer version of the Card Game. I purchased it hoping my son would like it, get into it, and find the time to teach dear old Dad how to play. I have both rulebooks, and it seems complex (how long just to read! 2hrs?) Similar to Magic Card games, different theme. (check my signature you can guess.)
Knights of Templar! That sounds cool!

I got into this hobby again because I could not find an interactive screensaver that had all the science behind it to simulate a real planted tank. Extreme specialty item. I will find it someday.


----------



## Gomer

I am a WOW addict.

enough said


----------



## T-Bone

Who needs to shell out money for antique gaming systems when there are emulators, and ROM's out there that are completely free and you can get almost all the old titles if you wanted to. Even if you were to download every single NES or SNES title I doubt youd take up much space. SNES9x works well. I'd post links but I'm not sure if I should.


----------



## PlantsAndMe

Harvest Moon is indeed addicting and I really really hate those hurricanes...it takes out 1/4 of your crops every single time (and trust me, a farm game CAN be addicting)  

I still play Starcraft and it is one of the best games I've ever played. There's nothing better than owning noobs  

FF9 wasn't that bad in a sense. My all time favorite would be FF7, hands down . FF8 could be better in music and storyline-wise. 

I'm currently playing Legend of Ares (a combination of Guild Wars and Diablo II) which is a free online RPG games. The graphic is really good for free online play/download.

If any of you wants to play Legend of Ares or Starcraft with me, IM me up and we'll work something out


----------



## scitz

Downloading the rom's to games you don't own is software piracy, btw.

I am a fierce Counter-Strike:Source and Day of Defeat:Source player as well. Nothing beats those 2 for the fastest way to waste time. First person shooter games should never be played with a controller, and halo is one of the weakest fps's of all time. I've played it on xbox and pc... get unreal tournament 2k4 and play a real game  

I never got into those mmorpg's, but I will try Huxley if it ever comes out, a blend of mmo and fps multiplayer action. Its made by Nsoft, maker of Guild Wars and like 7 other mmorpgs. 

I run my own CS:S and DOD:S servers during the colder months when there is no point being outside.


----------



## Dewmazz

scitz said:


> First person shooter games should never be played with a controller, and halo is one of the weakest fps's of all time.


Oooooo. That's low. I have to disagree. Admittedly, H2 had a weak campaign, but both the first and second had killer multiplayer modes. I cherish my first memory of running over Mr. 117 in a tank as he helplessly shot back at me with a pistol. As for the controller comment, _nothing_ beats COD2 on a 30" HDTV equipped with an Xbox 360. I literally got shellshock the first time I tried the demo at our local Wal-Mart.


----------



## Cavan Allen

> As for the controller comment, nothing beats COD2 on a 30" HDTV equipped with an Xbox 360. I literally got shellshock the first time I tried the demo at our local Wal-Mart.


I'll agree to that. I'm also playing it on a 30" widescreen HDTV. Awsome stuff, but I usually don't fare so well online (getting better and always a quick draw). Hitman Blood Money for the 360 is quite good too.


----------



## Dewmazz

Have you checked out the new COD3 Gameplay footage yet? Another comment, I once played a 2v2 match with one of my friends, I was the sniper and he spotted. It was _insane_! I could hear my heartbeat over the tv. I was sooo tense...


----------



## Script404

Counterstrike is probably the main game I play, like the odd strategy game as well every now and again. I've got to admit I can't see how anyone plays first person shooters with a controller though, just feels so unnatuaral and unweildy compared with a mouse and keyboard.


----------



## Burks

T-Bone said:


> Who needs to shell out money for antique gaming systems when there are emulators, and ROM's out there that are completely free and you can get almost all the old titles if you wanted to. Even if you were to download every single NES or SNES title I doubt youd take up much space. SNES9x works well. I'd post links but I'm not sure if I should.


Yeah......I'd rather not be trying to set up a fish tank out of a mayo jar in a 6x6 cell.

The original games are always better. Go to a flea market and pick them up for $1 each. I do.


----------



## Jimbo205

> I'm currently playing Legend of Ares (a combination of Guild Wars and Diablo II) which is a free online RPG games. The graphic is really good for free online play/download.
> 
> If any of you wants to play Legend of Ares or Starcraft with me, IM me up and we'll work something out


Is this something easy that an old timer like me could either play or rather go online and 'watch' to see what it is all about?


----------



## Moo

Wow..now this is my kinda thread!
Total gaming nerd. I'm actaully going to school for this kinda stuff.
The graphics part.

I like computer games by far..to bad I'm always so broke spending money on my fish to get a better Alien system.

Anywho my all time fav PS2 game. The Soul Reaver Series. By far the best story line ever in ANY game I have EVER played. This game is simply amazing. I recomend anyone who can, should play atleast one of the games in this series. It's amazing.
Other than that, I'm a big shooter guy. I really liked the Medal Of Honor Series also Love Unreal Tournament. Played in an actual prize tournament last summer won $100! went straight to my fish. lol.
Another great game for the Computer is RUNE. Great melee game. This is the game that the Unreal game engine was designed for...yes it's come a long way. 
I could go on for days about my games..wow. Big thumbs up to the starter of this thread! lol.


----------



## scitz

bah, a game controller is the worst interface for playing a first person style game. And halo multiplayer.... bland. Anyhow...  I just got a brand new widescreen lcd monitor, I play at 1680x1050 resolutions (yep, my screen is as tall as HD is wide, in terms of resolution) and I sit about 18" away from it. It fills around 70% of my total visual field. My friend has a 360 he plays through a high-def projector on a 10 foot screen. It actually fills a smaller percent of your visual field when sitting far enough away that you can't tell the actual pixels. I ended up building this friend a $700 gaming pc (didn't need a monitor, said projector accepts 1280x768 vga input) and when doing A/B comparisons with games, the pc looks better in every game we could find that was released on both systems. 

UT2007 and Gears of War will make people say 'who the crap plays halo?' 

I work next to a EB Games, we go through this almost daily. I've built about 4-5 gaming pc's for their employees and a customer.

My current system specs:
AMD A64 3000+ overclocked about 30%
2gig ram
ati x800xl vid card



And my prediction of the future: PS3 will flop. $600 console which costs ~$1500 in parts to build, not to mention all the cash they blew R&D'ing the cell processor. Near zero at-launch availability, think 360 or ps2. Cell processor means programmers have to basically relearn how to code and an entirely new set of debugger error codes to try to figure out, etc. I don't believe they have playable games at this point. E3 just had in game movies... like in game cutscenes, running on their pc-based cell emulator rigs. I'd rather drop that same $600 on a self-built midrange pc which will play the same 'generation' of games, is upgradable, is waaaaaaay more multifunctional and a whole list of other benefits... number 1 of which is that I can get on APC 

The Wii is an interesting contender. Nintendo knows what being a console really means. Small console, reasonalbly affordable, amusing and innovative gameplay. This hasn't really helped them win a large market share, but their fans are ferociously loyal.


----------



## Jimbo205

> The Wii is an interesting contender. Nintendo knows what being a console really means. Small console, reasonalbly affordable, amusing and innovative gameplay. This hasn't really helped them win a large market share, but their fans are ferociously loyal.


I understood that!

I am a Dad that spend an entire year reading a subscription to Nintendo Power Magazine and speaking to any teenager I could for feedback on systems before deciding on Nintendo for my 4 kids - and the stipulation that most games in our house would need to be a 4 player game. That ended up not being practical, but my goal was well intentioned! Picture a game that a 5 yr old girl, 7 yr old girl, 9 year old boy, and a 10 yr old boy could play together - and this was 1 1/2 years ago. Just not realistic I guesss. But all in all my kids do play well together. That actually is the one rules I am tough on in my family. They must all treat each other well. When my oldest son has his friends over - I am very strict about his friends treating their younger brothers and sisters like a big brother should. (Off of Dad kick now. )

*Although* the Eye Toy caught my attention when it was advertised in Men's Health in the wintertime (Christmas time?) - the review said that the exerise - personal trainer game was actually very good. And in this day and age where 40 year old men and teenagers BOTH sit on their butts 7 days a week while playing or working on the computer or video games, I thought any game that would inspire us to exercise would be great. (It looked REALLY fun.) Anyone ever try it? I also think the Dance Dance game system hook up looked fun. I saw a pretty big kid / college student at the mall last year on one of the Dance Dance video arcades and I thought it was great. Kid was getting a great work out while having a lot of fun.

Are there any other good personal trainer / body building programs / games also out there? (I was a skinny kid as a teenager and I have finally 'bulked up' at the age of 39 to be able to get 'pumped' up when I work out.)



> Wow..now this is my kinda thread!
> Total gaming nerd. I'm actaully going to school for this kinda stuff.
> The graphics part.


 Moo, does that mean that you could hook up with one of the Chemistry / Biology / Organic Chemistry PhD gods (lab tech, grad student, professor, etc) on APC or elsewhere and actually create an interactive / live simulation (Harvest Moon for Planted Aquariums) based on scientific facts learned on this site about how they work?

(Kind of like an AI live model of the Fertilator??????)


----------



## Moo

mmm...not to much into programming. My math sucks.

I could do a killer 3d high def multimillion ploygon render if you wanted though.
A nice 256gallon aquarium packed with plants and fish and bubbling water.
I guess if i really put my mind to it I could make a short "movie" of you being a fish and swimming through an aquarium.
It would be that "nemo" look though.
I don't have the software to make hi-res skins.

:: shrugs ::

haha so yeah mabey in the future I'll find the right guys and we'll dedicate a game to this forum.


----------



## Burks

I really hope the PS3 doesn't flop. Sony has enough money to lose a thousand of so dollars per system. They'll do what they did with the PS2, make up for it in repair costs and people needing to buy a second system. I'll be getting one for sure.......but not until next year.

360.....may it burn and be thrown into a river.

The Wii is an interesting concept. Focusing more on fun then pretty graphics and boring gameplay. I might get it. Enjoyed my Gamecube a little bit. Just wish they would bring back the old Mario side scrollers.

If anyone plays Battlefield 2 they are more than welcome to join me on the server I help admin. Just PM me for that IP along with the TS IP. Be warned though, we do have different rules than a lot of servers and *strictly* enforce them. That's why we are somewhat popular (read, no idiots play).


----------



## Moo

I think the xbox is a total rip. It's mircosoft putting it's name behind something and creating a totally wasted machine yet again. I wouldn't buy one if you gave me the money for it. Not trying to offend anyone you can buy what you want. I just don't personally want one. I'm not trying to start anything.

I think however the ps3 is going to be a gamble. On several different levels sony has had alot of problems with the system. It's def more powerful than xbox..but thats only becuase it has been in it's creation stage longer. I guess we'll see.
I won't be the first to buy one. Wouldn't risk it. Who knows what kind of tech problems its going to have..yeesh I mean the release date has been delayed 3 times due to technical "issues". This doesn't mean that it's going to be a wreck but I sure hope they get everything figured out. Sony made a big software/hardware jump with this system. There's alot of new technology for game developers and players alike.

I think the Wii is going to turn heads. Alot of executive heads. Just as the whole Dance Dance Revolution did. Who would have thought with our lazy button pushing society that a Physical VIDEO game would attract so much attention.
Sooner or later Nintendo is going to really throw everyone a curve ball, just like they did with the Original Nintendo system. The game industry is due for a change beyond hi-res graphics and advanced computer AI.


----------



## Dewmazz

scitz said:


> UT2007 and Gears of War will make people say 'who the crap plays halo?'


I will wholeheartedly agree with that.



Burks said:


> 360.....may it burn and be thrown into a river.


Dude... harsh...

And I do anticipate purchasing a Wii (one of the weirdest console names IMO) just to download my old NES & SNES library that my older brother and I used to play (don't care much for computer emulators & ROMs).


----------



## Burks

Dewmazz said:


> Dude... harsh...


Let me rephrase that: replace 360 with "Halo pimping fanboys who think Halo is God's gift to the masses and is actually the soul of an angel who was kind enough to sacrifice himself to the Xbox".

That's all I ever hear about. "DUDE BURKS did you SEE Halo!?!!?" Then there's that 15 minute long speech about it's awesome graphics, gameplay, story, blah-blah-blah. It may be a good game but geeez, don't worship the stupid thing. I'm a huge fan of Final Fantasy but I don't call my friends when a new screenshot is released (yes it has happened, numerous times).

In conclusion Xbox = Halo, Halo = Xbox, Halo + Xbox = Happy Bill Gates sucking $400 from teen's parents for one game.


----------



## Jimbo205

> I think the Wii is going to turn heads. Alot of executive heads. Just as the whole Dance Dance Revolution did. Who would have thought with our lazy button pushing society that a Physical VIDEO game would attract so much attention.
> Sooner or later Nintendo is going to really throw everyone a curve ball, just like they did with the Original Nintendo system. The game industry is due for a change beyond hi-res graphics and advanced computer AI.


As a former skinny kid, now a fat butt Dad working on a computer 7 days a week, I find this extremely encouraging. Also as a Dad, I find it extremely annoying building, selling and throwing out disposable game systems. Environmentally, I find it a crime. How many stupid parents do you think are out there to shell out $$$$ for crap that will make our kids more fat? I like this stuff to, but am honest enough to realize the extra baby fat did not come from nowhere.

When it comes to Marketing - no one comes close to Nintendo or the video game industry. Everyone gets so psyched that the day a new system or game is released it makes more money than 10 blockbuster movies put together. That is $$$ success!!!

I look forward to possibly purchasing the Wii system (if it is reasonable) and doing Tai Chi, Kung Fu, Kick Boxing, Eye Toy, Body Building with a personal trainer that is patient enough for working with 'me' and possible some shwash buckling sword play with my 10 year old. Okay reality check.

Any way to convert an old game system into something useful? Recycle it into a cell phone, or whatever? Better than tossing it. (Environmentalist speaking here - I am NOT putting that into the compost pile!)


----------



## Burks

Jimbo205 said:


> Any way to convert an old game system into something useful? Recycle it into a cell phone, or whatever? Better than tossing it. (Environmentalist speaking here - I am NOT putting that into the compost pile!)


You could always sell them. If they are older systems like SNES in great condition, there are people looking to buy them.

I'm saving mine so in 15 years I'll be able to say "See kids. This is what dad grew up on. None of this virtual reality stuff you have. We played Duck Hunt for fun instead of flying through space in our Lay-Z-Boy inspired game console against friends on Mars".

The Wii for kids, excellent! Nintendo is geared toward the younger gamers much more so than Xbox and Playstation. Durable as heck too. Out of my 14 or so Nintendo game consoles, zero are broken.


----------



## ringram

Ok, I need to chime in here...
I've played video games since I was about 3 years old, starting in the late 70s with Atari 2600 and moving on to Nintendo, SNES, Sega Genesis, PS1, XBox...not including the various computers and hand helds. I'm not overly enthousiastic about the XBox 360. Sure, its cool and all, but its not worth $400 IMO...and that's not even including games. I tried one out a few months back at a friend's house with COD and it was fun, but it could probaly get old fast...plus, I don't buy a whole system for one game. It always bugged me when people would ask me if I own Halo or Halo 2 (I have an xbox) and I would tell them no, but I've tried it and it didn't grab me like it has to so many other people, apparently. I've always been a fan of RPGs, FPSs and sports games (hockey, baseball, football, auto racing mainly)...I haven't played online, but am thoroughly convinced that I could tool just about anyone at ESPN NFL or NHL 2k5 (not trying to start a war here). I played Warcraft 2 and Starcraft back in the day and even a little AOE and AOE2...oh, can't forget the old gold-box D&D games of the early 90s --- I loved those! I also played Everquest for a time, but that eats time away too fast. 
I'm not sure what the next gaming system/console I'm going to get will be, but it will probably be a computer, as opposed to an XBox360, PS3 or Wii. 
Nintendo just seems too "kiddie" to me. I want to be completely enthralled when I'm playing a game....that's why COD, Battlefield 1942 and those kinds of games are nice. I'm not looking for a game with a lot of bright, cheery colors, blocky objects and smiling dinosaurs. Maybe I'm generalizing too much, but xbox and ps3 are clearly for the more "mature" audiences. I doubt I'll buy one though unless they get phenomenal reviews and/or they drop about $100 or more.


----------



## mazakman

There is one from Real Arcade called Feeding Frenzy. Basically you start as a little fish and stay away from the big fish. the more you eat the bigger you get until you are top of the food chain.http://www.realarcade.com/?tps=overturet_&ovtac=PI_&ovchn=INK&ovcpn=SiteMatch&ovcrn=SMX


----------



## Jimbo205

> I'm not sure what the next gaming system/console I'm going to get will be, but it will probably be a computer, as opposed to an XBox360, PS3 or Wii.
> Nintendo just seems too "kiddie" to me.


I am glad that you say that, because with the overwhelming choices kids have out there in the world, I want mine to stay kids as long as they can. And as a Dad, I want them to enjoy life and video games and friends, but there are some choices I want them to wait until they are teenagers. I also know myself, if I got a game or game system that I loved too much, I might drop off the face of the earth, not go to work for 6 months, get my own apartment without my family and just go into my own little world with whatever game I can get completely immersed in. I have to chose carefully how I spend my time, and with what. If you have the time and are at that stage of life where you can, enjoy. 
It is also a good thing that the family computer is in plain sight where I can see which games my oldest plays. The internet offers amazing things. It is my responsibility as a Dad to decide - this is okay to play, this one you may play when you are older, and this one I hope that you choose to never even watch. When I read the local newspaper about young people today, I realize, not every child has someone at home to do this. And so far, my kids have earned my trust.

Any fellow Dads out there that would like to share on this topic?


----------



## Jimbo205

> http://www.realarcade.com/?tps=overt...c h&ovcrn=SMX


 I think this is the one my son uses.


----------



## ringram

Jimbo - I wasn't referring to what system might appeal to kids, but what appeals to me and perhaps other 20 or 30-somethings. That's great that you monitor what your kids play and time spent, etc. That's how it should be done. What kids play should greatly differ from what adults play, for obvious reasons. I remember when I was growing up, I wasn't even allowed to play video games during the week and tv was very limited. 
Myself, on the other hand....I like me some big guns, blood, fast cars and things to shoot.


----------



## Burks

Ringram is right. Playstation and Xbox are geared more toward the teens on up. Not many kid friendly games out there for them. And if there is one, it was probably released on the Gamecube as well. There are some really, really bad games out there that I'd never let my children (provided I had some) play. 

I can identify with Ringram. The more I can kill and in different ways, the happier I am. Also a good, in-depth, well thought out RPG is good too. I remember playing FFX for something like 20 hours straight.


----------



## ringram

I agree Burks, although I never went for FF after part 7 or so. Fable was fun, but got old real fast and not as much replayability. I enjoyed Morrowind though... Can't wait until I get a new computer that can handle Oblivion, so I can try that out.
Anyone ever play the old "Hero's Quest", later named "Quest For Glory"? Another good, older rpg.


----------



## Burks

ringram said:


> Can't wait until I get a new computer that can handle Oblivion, so I can buy it.


Oblivion stressed the heck out of my coputer.

2.4Ghz P4, 1GB RAM, and a 9800 pro 256mb video card......still crashed due to overheating, etc.


----------



## Avalon

Battlefield 2 is my game atm, but I like Doom 3, Quake IV, Far Cry, Splinter Cell, etc. I like mostly first person shooters (FPS) since I'm only a computer gamer. I'll probably pick up a 360 or PS3 someday so I can play RPG's, football, and racing games. But with Crysis coming out, I may never get around to it!

Like many, I'm a bit intrigued by the Wii. A fun, enjoyable game that doesn't make your blood boil or wreck your nerves might be nice!


----------



## Dewmazz

Burks said:


> Let me rephrase that: replace 360 with "Halo pimping fanboys who think Halo is God's gift to the masses and is actually the soul of an angel who was kind enough to sacrifice himself to the Xbox".


Okay, that makes more sense.  
I'll agree with that. I do get annoyed with UberFanatics.

It's nice to see parents involved with their children and Videogames. Too many times have I seen a child (or freind) get completely enthralled in a videogame and loose sight of reality/go apecrap at school/become overweight/etc., when most of these problems can be solved by parents monitoring what their child is playing. My mom did an excellent job with limiting what kinds of games I played and how much time I spent playing, and admittedly I hated her every moment of it. But now, 6 or so years later, I can look back and I thank her often for helping to teach me values and become a well-rounded individual, and not stray the path of "golem" as I have seen many of my friends do. It makes me sick when I hear 10 year olds hyped up on mountain dew swearing worse than a sailor over xbox live. is a perfect example (funny, but pathetic).

So, thank you to parents who are involved with their kids =D> . Tomorrow will be a better place for it.


----------



## scitz

Dewmazz, that is funny in the way that ebaumsworld is funny, aka, its not 

Kids like that need to be beaten within an inch of their lives to be shown that things aren't about just them. Its the MTV'ing of America. When you watch people like the Osbournes all day, at a young age you must start to think thats kind of behaviour is normal and acceptable. What happened to common decency and respect? Parents don't teach these ideals anymore. Do not be afraid to put a child who has apparently lost their mind in their place. 

I see little brats like the chocolate milk kid all the time at work. And the parents, without exception, do nothing at all about that sort of attitude.

eh, I am a curmudgeony old fart


----------



## LordSul

My all time bests: 1. Morrowind
2. StarWars Galaxies
3. Gran Turismo 4

Also like the FS series, Im a wannabe pilot..


----------



## Jimbo205

1. I have heard that the best games are actually designed by contract for the military; and then a civilian version is released. Is this true or false? 

2. When I am able to watch TV (I work 7 days a week) I wish I had all the seasons of SuperNanny on DVD. I was able to watch that as a family at least once. Wonderful show. There is also a wonderful family show that was on Sunday Nights about Building a new house or rebuilding an old house for a very deserving family. A heartbreaker every time. Helps redeem this man's faith in mankind. (Sometimes that is very hard to do these days.)

3. Does anyone know anyone who has used or likes the EyeToy? Does it work as well as I hope it does? For those that are shy at the gym, is the personal trainer program with the PlayStation for this as good as the reviews said? (Men's Health last November/December) If anyone knows Tankman, ask him what he thinks of it. That would actually make me understand a parent purchasing a game system that has a REALLY good game/program. What do you guys think?


----------



## Jimbo205

> Kids like that need to be beaten within an inch of their lives to be shown that things aren't about just them. Its the MTV'ing of America. When you watch people like the Osbournes all day, at a young age you must start to think thats kind of behaviour is normal and acceptable. What happened to common decency and respect? Parents don't teach these ideals anymore. Do not be afraid to put a child who has apparently lost their mind in their place.


 Men need other men, young and old to model our behavior after. A youth group with other Dad's is a good place for this. It is not easy to be a Dad, from any walk of life. Sometimes we blow it, sometimes we get it right. Being able to see how other Dads interact with young kids helps. Somethings from the old school was right on the money, some was not. It is not easy to do. There is a fine line between discipline and abuse be it emotional, verbal or physical. There is also the other side of no discipline at all where the parents or Dad just don't know what to do, are exhausted, or are a pushover because they have been criticized instead of encouraged in what they do.

Very interesting topic. Scitz, where do you work with kids and parents?


----------



## Burks

Jimbo205 said:


> 1. I have heard that the best games are actually designed by contract for the military; and then a civilian version is released. Is this true or false?


In some instances, yes it is true. A few of the top selling video games started out as something for the military. Eventually the game engine was then used to create the popular games we see. A great example is America's Army. A free, multiplayer game done *by* the Army with help from other companies.


----------



## Jimbo205

Anyone from the military that can comment on how realistic this game is?


----------

